# Airlingus air lines



## diverboss (Mar 20, 2016)

A flight from Dublin to Boston on Airlingus was in the air. After about an hour, the flight attendant came on the PA system to announce:

     'Ladies and gentlemen, I am sorry to announce that , somehow, our catering company has made an error.   There are 120 passengers on this flight, and the catering company has only sent 40 dinners.  If anyone would like to give up there meal, we will provide free cocktails for the remainder of the flight".

After about two hours, there was a second announcement. " ladies and gentlemen, for your benefit, we still have 40 dinners available"!


----------



## ak1 (Mar 20, 2016)

It's, AerLingus, and the bar would have been emptied, along with the food, and the flight would have had to stop in Reykyavik Iceland & Halifax to restock, because there is not a hope in hell they would have made it to Boston.

You really need to learn how international flights work!


----------

